# After Brexit



## MrMountford (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi there, 
Not been on here for a while. Me my wife and our 2 kids have been thinking about a mover to Spain for a while. We were thinking about the north but a friend of my wife moved from the north to Barcelona due to lack of work in the north. Is Barcelona a better bet for work I'm a Electrician and my wife works in exports we both speak Spanish.

What is the thoughts in Spain regarding Brexit and Brits living or moving to Spain.

Many thanks


----------

